# 2014 defy 1 upgrades for hills



## jonnysd30 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi everyone. 
I got a defy 1 a few months ago and been riding every week since. in the past month i have started riding with a club. most of the rides have hills on them. small hills seem to be ok but the longer and steeper they are the harder time i have keeping up. i know im not as strong as the strongest rider in the club but not the weakest either. Are there any upgrades i can add to the bike to make hills a bit easier for me? 

thanks


----------



## Kodiak21 (Jan 30, 2012)

Pretty sure you'll be expecting this, but the best and cheapest thing to do is just get stronger. You don't even have to train on hills, though it would help. I rode up the same hilly route before and after a few months of training near exclusively on flats, and I did significantly better the second time, without changing any part of the bike.

However, if you must get upgrades, the way to go would be with the wheels. Assuming that you still use the stock Giant wheels, a lighter wheelset would definitely go a long way, and not just when climbing. In addition, what is the range of the cassette your bike has installed? If you need to, get a cassette with a set of higher inner gears.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Kodiak21 said:


> Pretty sure you'll be expecting this, but the best and cheapest thing to do is just get stronger. You don't even have to train on hills, though it would help.


Your bike already has 'compact gearing' which means you should have enough spread of gears to meet most needs outside of a Grand Tour HC climb.
As Kodiak21 suggested, you really just need more saddle time.
The only change I would make (if you don't already have them) are clipless pedals and shoes to match. That will allow you to get more of your power to the pavement on climbs.
I wouldn't throw a whole load of money at the bike. 
Maybe set yourself some realistic improvement goals for the next year and if you meet them, treat yourself to an bike upgrade?


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

The real answer is not to just get stronger which is just macho silliness. Look at your gear range and determine if it is sufficient for your needs. It's always a good idea to have a granny gear that will get you up anything and with 11 speed it is even easier to do.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

darwinosx said:


> The real answer is not to just get stronger which is just macho silliness.


The phrasing may have been incorrect (and matched the OPs wording) but the ultimately that is what will change how the OP does on climbs. In general without knowing the OPs physiology, weight, experience etc suggesting more "saddle time/strength/training" is the best advice we can offer.


> Look at your gear range and determine if it is sufficient for your needs. It's always a good idea to have a granny gear that will get you up anything and with 11 speed it is even easier to do.


The Defy 1 has 34 x 30 which is pretty much as good as it gets without going to a triple. The 11spd option will give a better gear spread but won't change much else.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

darwinosx said:


> The real answer is not to just get stronger which is just macho silliness. Look at your gear range and determine if it is sufficient for your needs. It's always a good idea to have a granny gear that will get you up anything and with 11 speed it is even easier to do.


It's not macho silliness if the OP is in an easy gear and spinning up the incline while the stronger riders are in a high gear and mashing away... of course, we don't know what gear combo the OP is using on such a climb so I hesitate to say: use a standard crank which forces you to work harder. I ride with guys on fixed gears sometimes and they beat me up hills simply because they have no choice while I casually spin to catch up.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

darwinosx said:


> It's always a good idea to have a granny gear that will get you up anything and with 11 speed it is even easier to do.


A granny isn't some magic that'll get you up anything if you're not strong enough. 
How much easier does that 11sp make it? 0.000000% 
Having an 11sp doesn't give you any easier gears. Just one extra in the range.


----------

